# Apartments that allow pets



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

I've just accepted a position with a company based in Dubai Media City, and I was wondering how best to go about looking for an apartment near there that will allow me to keep my two (caged) rabbits. 

A nosy about on Propertyfinder.ae has shown that I can get up to a two bedroom apartment with the housing allowance I've been given, but how many of these new residential developments allow pets in them? Propertyfinder.ae doesn't mention, that I've seen, anyway, whether the buildings are pet-friendly or not. 

My contract begins on June 19 and I wouldn't be moving the rabbits to Dubai until the end of my three month probation period, so there's plenty of time for me to find somewhere suitable - I'd just like to know my options as early as possible in order to have everything in place for them.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on the community rules of the building and also the Landlord. All Emaar buildings are pet friendly and The Greens is Emaar (and close to Media City). Jumeirah Beach Residence has a no pet policy. A Landlord of a furnished apartment might not be happy about 2 rabbits but other than that I don't see much of a problem for you. When viewing tell the agent you have the rabbits and insist on seeing the Tenancy Agreement before paying a deposit so you know there is not a no pet addendum.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

dubizzle has a pets allowed tick box in the advanced search options.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

zin said:


> dubizzle has a pets allowed tick box in the advanced search options.


Ignore this if ticked. Most buildings will have a blanket no pet policy but in actuality there is no issues. As Wanda said just make sure that the landlord gives consent. Also when moving the bunnies in be discrete about it!


----------

